# DA ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US Club P=



## LadyJirachu (Apr 22, 2013)

Ya know ya liek this meme :sunglasses:


----------



## Abwayax (Apr 25, 2013)

I think I might join. Brings me way back.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 25, 2013)

Adrian Malacoda said:


> I think I might join. Brings me way back.



HOW ARE YOUR GENTALMEN?
:sunglasses:
https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/1065639680/h0B587432/

Its nastalgiac for me, too. :3 I think I was about 14-15 when I learned about it annnd i'm like 22 now soo yeah lol


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 1, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fvTxv46ano

The original video!

_Move zig move zig move zig move zig you know what you doing take off every zig_
_Move zig move zig move zig move zig for great justice take off every zig_


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jul 31, 2013)

Adrian Malacoda said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fvTxv46ano
> 
> The original video!
> 
> ...


The video of the Gods....
=P


----------

